

Gmail Motion. - elvirs
http://www.google.com/mail/help/motion.html

======
Groxx
Is it just me, or is the "forward" gesture doing the L-forehead=>loser
gesture?

------
naqabas
Even before I clicked on it, it sounded too stupid to be true

------
yarone
Love the guy with the tie that does the hand gestures. Ha!

------
pacomerh
April fools right?, this looks more complicated than using a mouse

------
unfoldedorigami
Barbados. Nice.

